# [SOLVED]Problem z kernelem i sterownikami nvidia-drivers

## Pryka

Witam wszystkich.

Mam następujący problem, otóż dawno nie robiłem aktualizacji systemu trochę się tego nazbierało, ale wszystko poszło bardzo gładko i nie było większych zgrzytów, poza jednym. Mam problem z nvidia-drivers. Nie chcą się zbudować... 

Zainstalowałem jajko 3.10.9 i chciałem do tego zainstalować sterowniki w wersji 325.08 niestety operacja zakończyła się niepowodzeniem. Co ciekawe nawet na moim starym kernelu(3.9.7) razem z którym te sterowniki były(i są na chwilę obecną zainstalowane) nie da się ich w tej chwili nawet przebudować zwracają dokładnie ten sam error co przy 3.10.9, sprawdzałem też jajko 3.10.7 jak i sterowniki w wersji 325.15 i również występuję ten sam problem. Jakiejkolwiek bym kombinacji nie użył zawsze jest to samo.

```
* NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-325.08.run SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.9.7/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.9.7

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-325.08.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08/work ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j3 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.9.7/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

/bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/3.9.7/build: Nie jest katalogiem

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/linux-3.9.7'

make -C /lib/modules/3.9.7/build \

KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-3.9.7 \

KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08/work/kernel" -f /usr/src/linux-3.9.7/Makefile \

modules

make: Wejście do nieznanego katalogu

make: *** /lib/modules/3.9.7/build: Brak dostępu. Stop.

make: Opuszczenie nieznanego katalogu

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/linux-3.9.7'

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make: *** [module] Błąd 1

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08/work/'
```

Jakieś pomysły?Last edited by Pryka on Thu Aug 22, 2013 7:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Do jajka >= 3.10 potrzebujesz steru

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15
```

 lub nowszego.

Ten na jaju 3.10.5 zbudował się prawidłowo bez żadnych specjalnych czarów czy łatek.

Przy Grsecurity nie nakłada się już łatki pax-const, a tylko pax-usercopy.

U mnie na jajkach 3.10.7 i 3.10.9 z grsec/pax  Nvidia 325.15 z łatką pax-usercopy chodzi bez problemu.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make: *** /lib/modules/3.9.7/build: Brak dostępu. Stop. 
> ```
> ...

 

Co to ma być, to już sam sobie odpowiedz.  :Wink: 

U mnie:

```
ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 43 08-21 04:33 /lib/modules/3.10.9-gr1/build -> /home/fabryka/kernel/src64/linux-3.10.9-gr1
```

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Do jajka >= 3.10 potrzebujesz steru
> 
> ```
> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15
> ```
> ...

 

Tak wiem o tym, ale na razie żadnych się nie da zainstalować.

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Przy Grsecurity nie nakłada się już łatki pax-const, a tylko pax-usercopy.
> 
> U mnie na jajkach 3.10.7 i 3.10.9 z grsec/pax  Nvidia 325.15 z łatką pax-usercopy chodzi bez problemu.

 

Nie używam grsec od jakiegoś roku.

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ```
> make: *** /lib/modules/3.9.7/build: Brak dostępu. Stop. 
> ```
> ...

 

U mnie, 

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 08-21 10:37 /lib/modules/3.9.7/build -> /usr/src/linux-3.9.7
```

więc jak widzisz, sam sobie niestety nie odpowiedziałem  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Spróbuj, czy sterownik buduje się z palca, może emerge jakieś zmienne ustawia inaczej.

Uprawnienia chyba tu nie są problemem, u mnie:

```
ls -ld /home/fabryka/kernel/src64/linux-3.10.9-gr1

drwx------ 25 root root 4096 08-21 04:33 /home/fabryka/kernel/src64/linux-3.10.9-gr1
```

----------

## Pryka

Z palca jest to samo  :Sad: 

Uprawnienia, też na pewno nie jak już sam stwierdziłeś.

```
sudo ls -ld /usr/src/linux-3.9.7

drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 4096 08-21 10:37 /usr/src/linux-3.9.7
```

Wygoglować kurde też nic konkretnego nie mogę, na bugzilli też nic pomocnego nie ma.

PS. Odkryłem pewną ciekawostkę, po wywaleniu w cholere całej zawartości z /lib/modules/3.9.7/ nvidia daje radę się zainstalować, mogę w sumie po zainstalowaniu sterowników wszystko przywrócić z powrotem do tego katalogu, ale to głupiego robota.

----------

## SlashBeast

Portage pewnie zrzuca roota i na portage userze pracuje, sprawdz uprawnienia do /usr/src/ albo wylacz userpriv feature.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Portage pewnie zrzuca roota i na portage userze pracuje, sprawdz uprawnienia do /usr/src/ albo wylacz userpriv feature.

 

Prawda, z userpriv w FEATURES mam ten sam błąd.

Ciekawe tylko czemu przy instalacji sterownika z palca (ręcznie) się wywalił z tym błędem.

(A może nie wywalił?)  :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Portage pewnie zrzuca roota i na portage userze pracuje, sprawdz uprawnienia do /usr/src/ albo wylacz userpriv feature.

 

```
drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 08-22 06:34 /usr/src
```

Portage(grupa, użytkownik) tam nie ma dostępu jak widać, czyli wszystko jasne. Ciekawi mnie tylko jedno, do czego służy ten userpriv, bo opis tej opcji nie mówi nic poza tym, że ściąga roota przy niektórych operacjach. Znasz może jakiś bardziej namacalny przykład? Byłbym wdzięczny.

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Prawda, z userpriv w FEATURES mam ten sam błąd. 
> 
> Ciekawe tylko czemu przy instalacji sterownika z palca (ręcznie) się wywalił z tym błędem. 
> 
> (A może nie wywalił?) 
> ...

 

Wywaliło, wywaliło. Ale z mojej winy akurat xD Sporo z tym kombinowałem wcześniej przestawiając trochę uprawnienia przed instalacją z palucha i sam zrobiłem sobie podobny efekt  :Very Happy:  Głupek ze mnie, dopiero teraz na to wpadłem jak mi zwróciłeś uwagę czy aby na pewno instalowałem z ręki  :Sad: 

Co by nie było dziękuje wam obydwu za pomoc. Pozdrawiam

----------

## canis_lupus

U mnie się to nie chce kompilować,  nawet jak dam a+rwx na całym /usr/src.

----------

## Pryka

Sterowniki 325.15(przynajmniej u mnie) nie instalują się na jajku >=3.11.x bez patcha. Jacekalex dał do niego link w tym temacie https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-968194.html

Ewentualnie może masz włączone to całe userpriv w portage?

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie włączałem.  :Very Happy: 

Ja mam jajo 3.10.7, więc wg tego co mówisz - powinno się kompilować.

----------

## Pryka

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Nie włączałem. 
> 
> Ja mam jajo 3.10.7, więc wg tego co mówisz - powinno się kompilować.

 

I ja nie włączałem  :Very Happy:  samo się włączyło razem z aktualizacją portage do 2.2(chyba?)  :Smile:  więc lepiej sprawdź. 

A jaki błąd Ci wyskakuje? Taki sam jak u mnie wcześniej?

----------

## tswiercz

Nie chcę jeszcze otwierać nowego wątku, może sobie sam poradzę. Ale ogólnie po ostatnich updateach zauażyłem, że freeze systemu powróciły.

Zazwyczaj nvidia jest temu winna, więc teraz też zaczynam od tej strony. 

I teraz w tym wątku patrze, że:

 *Quote:*   

> Do jajka >= 3.10 potrzebujesz steru 

 

No ok, może tu jest błąd. Ale równocześnie, jedyny nie zamaskowany gentoo source to 3.10

a z drugiej strony najpóźniejsza niezamaskowana nvidia to 319.76.

Czy jest coś o czym nie wiem? Wszystko mi się kompiluje, tylko te freezy na chromium...

----------

